# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صانع اللعب ومن يصنع الفارق ايضا ....

## خالد العوض

*ياناس موفون واوجو  ديل بعملوا ليهم فى كشف طبى ولا كشف معادن 
الحكاية شنو ؟؟؟
غايتو انا المهاجم ما فارق معاي خالص 
بس لاعب الوسط دا عاجبنى لمن غلط ذاتو 
انشاء الله نصحى ونلقى الأمور خلصت 
الململة دى ما حلوة
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*للأسف حسب صحف اليوم لم يجتاز الفحص الطبي
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الظاهر من الاول ماكان فى نية فى اللاعب . ؟
                        	*

----------


## hani mohammed

*السمسرة بدات خلاص اجو لاعب اخر مباراة مع فريقه 
يقولوا فشل في الكشف الطبي دي ما مهضومة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*اوجو  اعتقد ان سعره   رخيص عشان كدة الارزقية ما عايزنه في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*والله اللاعب مافيهو اي كلام الا اذا كان الارزقيه ماعايزنو يتسجل يسجلو في البضاعه التالفه عشان السنه الجايه يمشو ديل وياخدو ضربتهم من الجداد
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*والله نحنا مادايرين اي ﻻعب غير دايو اوجو ده وازا ما سجلو يعتي ان تسجيلاتهم في هزا المام فاشلة  فاشلة
                        	*

----------


## ودامبده

*
لا تستعجلوا الحكم.
الفحص لايتم عن الحالة البدنية فقط -اصابات الملاعب-
يكون الفحص شامل 
منها 
*مرض الكبد الوبائي بكل فئاتة
*امراض القلب والصدر
*امراض الدم (الايدز) حمانا الله
فاي من هذة الامراض لو اللاعب بقى ايجابي من حق المريض عرفيا عدم اباحية نوع المرض للعامة 
لذا لاتحكموا على اللاعب من خلال الميدان فقط
اضافة احسنوا الظن بواليكم-والي الجمال- فان فية خير فلن يبخل لكم به.
والله اعلم بالمقاصد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استغرب سقوط اللاعب في الكشف الطبي

يبدو ان حضوره الهادئ للخرطوم لم يعجب البعض وسعى لابعاده

*

----------


## الدلميت

*دعونا نظن الخير دائما في القائمين
علي ادارة امر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## golden

*مصاب بشنو ؟ 
اللاعب منذ البداية لم يجد اي اهتمام ووضعه مشابه لالياسو والمهاجم التشادي . حتى الصور التي نشرت في المستشفى مع المهاجم اودوه  لم تكن للاعب اوجو . واضح انه مافي رغبة للتعاقد معه . ارجوكم يا مجلس المريخ ما تضيعوا هذا اللاعب.
                        	*

----------

